# adhesives for acrylic tanks



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All!

I am making a refugium out of acrylic (why I didnt just buy a standard glass tank I really dont know lol...it would have been MUCH cheaper and easier).

I guess I wanted a project and a challenge...anyways...

I built an acrylic aquarium with non toxic (and APPARENTLY high strength) loctite acrylic adhesive and then coated all the seams with aquarium sealant.

LUCKILY I tested my aquarium/refuge and filled it with water. both bottom seams broke and water came pouring out everywhere. So obviously the loctite is ****************, and the aquarium silicone didnt help much. I have a friend that made a 70 gallon out of acrylic and used 2 part epoxy (he didnt tell me what epoxy tho). Concernedd about my fish health, I decided to use an aquarium friendly method, which obviously didnt work.

Does anyone have a recommendation of a very strong adhesive I can use thats preferably fish friendly? Weldbond? gorilla glue? certain epoxy?

My other question is can I use a non-fish friendly super strong adhesive, as long as I line all the seams with aquarium silicone on the inside so the water never actually touches the adhesive? My friend didnt even do this - all he used was 2 part epoxy, no internal silicone or anything and his tank and fish have been great for a year now. trouble is, hes not sure what he used as it was a year ago....

Thanks alot!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Use Weldon #5


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yep, weldon, and then use #16 to run a bead along the edges for extra strength and seal. nothing bonds acrylic better.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so weldon # 5 (I read somewhere that someone suggested #4) and then #16 to give it a good seal corrrect?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i like #4, not sure about 5, never used it. 3 sets in about 30 seconds, 4 takes a couple minutes, so you have time to goof up and get it right again before its welded, i assume 5 is a little thicker and takes a little longer to cure. 16 is pretty thick and will make a great seal like silicone does in a glass tank. sort of. but yea. you got the idea.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks guys!

where can I find weldon? I've tried looking at a few places but no luck.
WOuld home depot have it?

Thanks!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

home depot should have it. if not you can easily find it online, a simple search should get you alot of results.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks for yoru help leveldrummer!!

Is the #16 weldon toxic? I will caulk the inside joints of the tank with it, but do I need to cover it in silicone so it doesnt pollute the water?

Or is it inert when it dries?

thanks agian!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I used epoxy on several DIY acrylic things, i mean that stuff is solid.
The number is just the thickness of the stuff and how long it takes to cure. I wouldnt say its toxic, but then again i might be wrong.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

its not toxic after it dries, the weldon completly evaporates, all that is left is acrylic, it melts the acrylic then evaporates, so you have to be sure to get both melted pieces to join before it dries.


----------



## im_a_clownfish (Sep 19, 2005)

THanks for the info! BUt it doesnt look like the #16 has evaporated.....the #4 yes, but the #16 looks sorta like I caulked the edge with silicone.....if I wait long enough should the 16 evaporate too? I did it in the garage as not to stink up the house,and its cold outside so maybe thats why the #16 is still there?

Thanks again!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

it will some, but you should still have a caulked edge look i believe.


----------

